# Permanent mobile home parks



## bigkenny (Jun 9, 2011)

Permanent mobile home parks:

Are their any sites that do long term rent for mobile/static homes in the Oliva area, Oliva, Costa Valencia or near this area

I’ve been looking at villas etc but thought what about one of these.

Are they any places if so does any one have web site

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bigkenny said:


> Permanent mobile home parks:
> 
> Are their any sites that do long term rent for mobile/static homes in the Oliva area, Oliva, Costa Valencia or near this area
> 
> ...


is Jávea near enough?

I have friends who live here....
| Camping El Naranjal | Jávea-Xàbia, Alicante. Playa, costa |


----------

